# steering



## troy444 (Aug 27, 2012)

i have a 444 diesel power steering.. problem is when i bought it the bolster was busted to pieces and had let the gear rub the front axle..it had wore the nut off the pitman arm and also wore the shaft beond repair. i purchased a bolster from stiener parts but need a gear/shaft.. any ideas where i can find one new or used??? thanks alot..troy


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

From your description I'm not sure what you mean, re " gear" & " pitman arm" do you have photo's??

Also is it a standard ag axle or the industrial axle??


----------



## troy444 (Aug 27, 2012)

hydro steering. where the arm attaches to tie rods and cylinders..


----------

